# diagonal, down the middle, or not at all...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

bored out of my skull...sitting in my office...can't leave...I'm the only one here...any who...one of the girls that works in the department right next to mine (we share the same waiting area) invited me to join them for lunch (I guess she had made a bunch of sandwiches [dont ask me why])...unfortunately I couldnt...any-who...just as I'm about to run to the snack machines with a fistful of quarters, the girl stops by my office with a really boss turkey/ham/salami sandwich in a neat little tupperware...

_aaaw how sweet...I never knew I had so many friends..._

...well, anyway, I didnt want to eat it in front of her, so I waited until we were done chatting, and she went back to her office...I open the lid of the tupperware...and Oh My Goodness!!! The sandwich is whole...for as long as I can remember, I dont think i've ever eaten a sandwich on sliced bread that wasnt cut in half some how...I prefer down the middle...but I know most people seem to like diagonal, so I can live with that...maybe it's just because I'm so bored...but picking up the entire thing and eating it seemed really weird to me...

...so any-who...now that I've killed a few minutes telling you about absolutely nothing...I thought I'd pose a (dumb) question...how do you like your sandwich cut???


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The triangle is inherently more structuraly sound with less chance of spillage. I also crack my eggs on the small end. Any large end crackers wishing to resume Mr Swift's conflict should PM me. This whole thread overlooks the marvelous selection of artisan breads such as the Pita pocket, oblong sourdoughs, french baquets and croissants.Then there are the breakfast fast food varients of the Egg McMuffin. I requested mine cut on the diagonal once, prompting a rapid exchange of spanish behind the counter.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> This whole thread overlooks the marvelous selection of artisan breads such as the Pita pocket, oblong sourdoughs, french baquets and croissants.


Oh...well...that's a whole 'nuther ballgame...the rules of slicing get thrown out the window when it comes to these breads...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Although, when I was a small child, I would refuse to eat sandwiches cut in wedges. It had to be down the middle or nothing!!


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Perhaps the poll should have been worded:

Which way of cutting your sandwich is more trad...


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

wasn`t it in Charles Shultz peanut cartoon that one of the characters stated that," if you cut a sandwich in half , you let out all the flavour. "


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*in quarters*

.... this causes escape of the filling but is the best option when driving. I reckon food eaten whilst driving has extra piquancy. Well do I remember an M & S salmon and cucumber sandwich which I ate whilst driving from Islington to Euston in about 1981 in my Ford Fiesta. Whats your favourite in-car snackette ??


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

My mother always cut our sandwiches down the middle. So therefore, of course, I prefer diagonal. How many others are inverse to the method of their parents'?


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

The diagonal cut maximizes the surface area of the revealed contents. The sandwich cut this way looks bigger than the down-the-middle or the no-cut, and it appears to have more of the contents ... but only if the sandwich is plated with white space around the exposed contents.

So this makes the diagonal the most (potentially) appetizing cut. Most cooks will cut a sandwich this way by instinct or training.

Hooray for sandwiches.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Triangle. I have a small mouth and the corner fits better.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Middle


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

no cut. eat like a real man.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Sandwich cuts*

I've taken to rolling my sandwich contents in burrito skins, so cutting is not necessary. I do however, tear off the extra burrito skin as treats for my dogs who someone has spoiled terribly.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

How come there's no option for "into slim rectangular fingers with the crusts cut off, to be taken adjacent to the croquet lawn with a pot of darjeeling"?


----------

